# dusseldorf germany and a bummer



## Zac495 (Jun 27, 2008)

So coming back from Spain we were landing in Frankfurt and staying in Mainz. We had almost 24 hours. The airline just changed our flight.  We have to fly to Dusseldorf unless we want to give up business class OR fly to JFK rather than Newark. 

We are driving to Newark, NJ and parking at a hotel with 7 nights free parking so we can't fly back to JFK. We live in Philadelphia, so we have to drive there or take the train which is a pain.

So our travel agent is working on finding us a hotel in Dusseldorf - and get this - we arrive in Germany at 5 pm - leave for NY at 10 am.  We don't get the day.

Anyone have a restaurant suggestion in Dusseldorf?


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 27, 2008)

Which airline did this to you?

I would try to demand some conpensation, either in vouchers or miles.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 27, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> Which airline did this to you?
> 
> I would try to demand some conpensation, either in vouchers or miles.



Lufstansa (sp?) with USAIR FF miles. So I think it's pretty hopeless. 
They offered us:
coach via Frankfurt to Newark
Business via Frankfurt to JFK 
Business via Dusseldorf to Newark.

We took what we could get.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 27, 2008)

*flights*

Any airline status??


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 28, 2008)

Haven't been there in a few years, but the "Alt Stat" is home to lots of authentic Northern German family style restaurants. Have a cab take you there, walk around and pick one.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 28, 2008)

We're staying at the Courtyard Marriott Hafen. Our travel agent suggested it was a fun area. I heard of Robert's bistro - but it's closed that week.  Riva is another restaurant I heard of. 

Yes - we have gold status - my husband is going to try to get some compensation, but at this point, we're doing dusseldorf. We already cancelled the hotel in Mainz. Oh well. I tried to convince them to let us at least stay an extra night (more than a 24 hour lay over so we could see the city a little), but they said no.  

So we land at 5 pm. I assume we'll take a taxi - I know there's a bus, but that may be confusing without knowing the language - and check in. Then we'll "hit the town," and smile.


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 28, 2008)

there is a train from the airport to the main station in the center of the city.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, after our 7 hours in Frankfurt, I'm glad we're doing something different. I never want a 7 hour layover again.

Our trip - Phili - Newark by car , Newark - Frankfurt (business in Lufstansa nice!), 7 hours in Frankfurt, 3 hours to Malega, 1 hr in the airport (not bad), and an hour drive to Marbella (add time for my husband to get lost and forget how to drive a stick shift:hysterical: ) - 27 hours!:zzz:


----------

